# FOTOS DE LIMA Y UN FORISTA NUEVO TE TRAE COSAS NUEVAS



## Guns_ (Nov 8, 2009)

*LIMA 2009*


----------



## Guns_ (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Guns_ (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Guns_ (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Guns_ (Nov 8, 2009)

Tambien esta disponible este tema en Ciudades y Rascacielos... Saludos a todos desde el distrito de los artistas, bohemios y playeros: Barranco.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Bonitas fotos de los acantilados d Miraflores, mas no puedo decir los mismo d las playas.
Ya es hora que Lima tenga un paseo marítimo decente, realmente el estado de las playas de la Costa Verde es malo, por no decir pésimo.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Buenas y espectaculares vistas.


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

wao muy xvere esta parte de lima miraflores, barranco estar ahi es otra cosa


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Lo vi tb en el thread latinoamericano y me parecen muy buenas tomas. Que bien se está trabajando.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

sensacionales vistas Guns.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheveres fotos!!!


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Es muy curioso ver a Lima tan colorida , muy lindas fotos.


----------



## Guns_ (Nov 8, 2009)

*SMACK MY BITCH UP*










* Màs fotos en el Thread LatinoAmericano: Ciudad y Rascacielos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buenas fotos, me gustó aquella donde se ve la isla San Lorenzo.


----------



## quipu (Sep 4, 2009)

She may smack you back,jaja, buenas fotos!!!



Guns_ said:


> *SMACK MY BITCH UP*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Felcitaciones GUNS !!!!*

Muy lindas fotos de los acantilados y la de la isla San Lorenzo...sencillamente ESPECTACULAR !!!!...


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Las fotos del panorama Miraflorino, en donde se ve la costa verde estan fantasticas, sobre todo el color del mar verde turqueza, aparte que bien lucen los acantilados.


----------



## Guns_ (Nov 8, 2009)

Ya subi màs en Ciudad y Rascacielos, Saludos...


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*k buenas fotos mas...*^^


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sì, està muy buena la recopilaciòn.


----------

